# Nature of the wall



## Levinen (26 Jun 2011)

I would like to show you my new aquarium. This is no ordinary project. Is built into one wall of the apartment. I was scared at first because of the cleaning and care, but fortunately this is not a problem. Four months in the aquarium and everything is fine with that. I hope you like it.

Start date: 2011.02.20.
Tank: 90x45x45 (182l)
Lighting: 2x70W HQI (6500K) 8h/day + 2x24W T5 Grolux Sylvania (8000K) 10h/day
Filtration: Eheim 2075 with glass ware
Substrate: ADA amasonia + JBL Manado + Tropica plant substrate
Fertilizer: KNo3, K2So4, KH2Po4, Micro+, carbo
Co2: 2 kg cylinder, Dennerle regulator, glass diffuser and counter
Water parameters: Gh: 12 Kh: 8, Ph: 6,8-7, Po4: 0,8, No3: 3, Fe: 0,1
Dekorations: savanna wood, seiryu stones

Animals:
25 x Trigonostigma hengeli
10 x Otocinclus affinis
3 x Poecilia sphenops (guests)
10 x Caridina multidentata

Plants:
-Microsorium narrow
-Bolbitis heudelotii
-Staurogine sp.
-Myriophyllum matogrossense
-Hemiathus micranthemoides
-Echinodorus tenelus
-Glossostigma elatinoides
-Eleocharis parvula
-Fissidens fontanus
-Taxiphyllum sp. - Spiky moss





*Back stage*




*Atmosphere in the living room*




*Front view 2011.06.25.*


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Very inspiring.


----------



## Levinen (26 Jun 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful. Very inspiring.



Thank you, I am glad that you like! 8)


----------



## Gill (26 Jun 2011)

Stunning Tank, Very Atmospheric. Must be Very Relaxing to watch.


----------



## flygja (27 Jun 2011)

That is very beautiful and nicely executed.


----------



## greenjar (27 Jun 2011)

As everyone has said before me - Great setup and layout, inspiring in so many ways.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Morgan Freeman (27 Jun 2011)

Absolutely perfect.


----------



## worwood (27 Jun 2011)

Truly beautiful! I'd quite happily forgo my TV for an aquarium like this    

You don't have any shots like the first picture once it's set up do you? and out of interest how do you get round the back to do maintenance?


----------



## Levinen (27 Jun 2011)

Thank you to everyone that they are doing something right.   
It is not easy to do from the back of the maintenance, but it's just such a project. Share more pictures that are created from the start.

Start by a wall built in our new home, in our living room:











The DIY cabinet under the aquarium and my patents: Kichen magnet for means   











The layout and the planting pictures soon, If you are interested in.


----------



## twg (28 Jun 2011)

Incredibly beautiful.

I am extremely jealous!


----------



## PeteA (28 Jun 2011)

That's not only pretty amazing, but the cabinet is spot ace too!


----------



## Levinen (28 Jun 2011)

Layout: 

1. Empty aquarium
2. Bacter100
3. Tropica plant substrate
4. JBL Manado lift
5. Dirtwood on Amasonia
6. I put the stones are placed around the dirtwood















7. More stones and wood and the layout's ready


----------



## niru (28 Jun 2011)

Thats a real beauty! Fantastic tank, great setup, good execution, and a pride of the the house!

Perhaps guys on APS should have a new category "masterpieces at homes" as well. This tank would do wonders overall.


----------



## Levinen (28 Jun 2011)

niru said:
			
		

> Thats a real beauty! Fantastic tank, great setup, good execution, and a pride of the the house!
> 
> Perhaps guys on APS should have a new category "masterpieces at homes" as well. This tank would do wonders overall.



Thanks Niru! I like the idea. I support this.


----------



## flyingfish (28 Jun 2011)

You made a beautiful cabinet then that wasnt enough so you put it in a wall, then finished it by doing a top notch scape inside!

Dude, you're my hero!!


----------



## twg (28 Jun 2011)

You also made a strangely 'Octopus' looking piece of wood into a perfect feature for the scape.

Having now seen the piece in the initial stages I doubt i'd have had the imagination for that.

Turned into a real beauty.


----------



## Levinen (29 Jun 2011)

flyingfish said:
			
		

> You made a beautiful cabinet then that wasnt enough so you put it in a wall, then finished it by doing a top notch scape inside!
> 
> Dude, you're my hero!!



Thanx Flyingfish! 

If you are not a hero, but an aquascaper.


----------



## Levinen (29 Jun 2011)

twg said:
			
		

> You also made a strangely 'Octopus' looking piece of wood into a perfect feature for the scape.
> 
> Having now seen the piece in the initial stages I doubt i'd have had the imagination for that.
> 
> Turned into a real beauty.



Funny you say. This dirtwood reminded me of the octopus. The famous fresh-water octopus.   
TWG Thanx!


----------



## Levinen (29 Jun 2011)

Planting:

Eleocharis parvula and a Glossostigma elationides before planting







Staurogine sp. planting





Spraying with water. The plants will not dry out during the planting





The Staurogine sp. is in place





Fissidens tying 





The moss on the dirtwood


----------



## Bobtastic (29 Jun 2011)

For selfish reasons... I'd love to see picture of the cabinets construction! 

I would like to make my own ADA style cab.

Your tank looks lovely. Great idea, really well executed!


----------



## Levinen (29 Jun 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> For selfish reasons... I'd love to see picture of the cabinets construction!
> 
> I would like to make my own ADA style cab.
> 
> Your tank looks lovely. Great idea, really well executed!



Hi Bob

Unfortunately no photos were made in the building. But even share with a few larger picture of the cabinet. I hope the pictures will help you!


----------



## Bobtastic (30 Jun 2011)

Thank for that Levinen. It's definitely a good looking cabinet!


----------



## Levinen (30 Jun 2011)

Lighting:

DIY pedant lapmp:

Sylvania Grolux T5 24W (8000K)





Venture HQI 70W (6500K)





HQI armatures





Bottom view





Plan view





The lamp is in action


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Jul 2011)

That looks nothing like a DIY lighting rig! It looks amazing? What do you do for a living Levinen? You're clearly got construction and fabrications skills (and probably the tools!).


----------



## Levinen (1 Jul 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> That looks nothing like a DIY lighting rig! It looks amazing? What do you do for a living Levinen? You're clearly got construction and fabrications skills (and probably the tools!).



I also love to use my hands, but the lamp is not my doing. A friend of mine created the light, who works in a place like this. A sample of the light provided by ADA, but unfortunately it was a much more robust, but it performs its job.


----------



## Levinen (1 Jul 2011)

Photo from the toilet.


----------



## Jimmy Dale (5 Jul 2011)

WOW! This is a really awesome project and a great use of space. Definitely something to aspire to here! The DIY light fixture is a nice piece of work. I need to make a friend in the metal work business!


----------



## Levinen (6 Jul 2011)

Thanx Juliet and Jimmy! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Levinen (7 Jul 2011)

Accept love for the next mood picture, titled: Fish in the living room


----------



## Levinen (3 Oct 2011)

Hello again.
Here are the photographs which were sent to the AGA contest. I do not expect too much, just a little criticism of the famous jury members, as every year. Good luck to the competitors of UKAPS!    

*Front view:*




*Side view:*




*Planting plan:*


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Oct 2011)

What a fantastic setup and a really great feature of it built into the wall too - really well done   

PS, can you build me a cabinet


----------



## jay (4 Oct 2011)

An amazing set up, finished off with a beautiful 'scape. This has really inspired me. Thanks for posting! Also... A magnetic strip for the tools! Seeing that was a true "why didn't I think of that" moment.


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

Brilliant tank


----------



## steffish (19 Oct 2011)

Beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## Levinen (20 Oct 2011)

Thank you gentlemen! Are images more beautiful state, but the HAC After I'll be able to share. Thank you again!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (20 Oct 2011)

really stunning layout!

the background left plants could have used a few more days growing after their trim before you took the photo, but other than that for the competition photo, its is a beautiful setup!


----------



## Levinen (14 Dec 2011)

HAC (Hungarian Aquascaping Contest) 8th rated.


----------

